# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Μεταλλάξεις ιθαγενών >  Μεταλλάξεις λούγαρου

## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας

αρσενικο φαιο

----------


## οδυσσέας

θυληκο φαιο

----------


## οδυσσέας

κιτρινο κυριαρχο

----------


## Gardelius

*Καλημερα!!! Αρρωστησε μεεεεεεε και αλλο τωραααααααααααααααααααααα  αααααααααα,.............

* :Party0038:  :Party0038:  ::  ::

----------


## οδυσσέας

αφιερωμενο το θεμα στον Ηλια.

λουγαρακια ηταν τα πρωτα μας πουλια. δωρο απο τον πατερα μας.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## tasos-mo

καφε παστελ..

----------


## tasos-mo

αχατης ιβουαρ..

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> θυληκο φαιο


η φαιο μεταλλαξη περασε στο λουγαρο απο το φαιο καναρινι, οπως και στο φλωρο και το ρεντπολ.

----------


## jk21

δηλαδη ζευγαρωσανε  με φαιο καναρινι και για βγηκε μουλακι φαιο ... μετα ; ηταν γονιμο; εχεις καποια αναφορα; ειναι ενδιαφερον !

----------


## tasos-mo

Κωστα νομιζω εχει δικιο ο Δημητρης. Υπαρχει καποια πηγη;;;; Μου φαινεται δυσκολο,αλλα οχι ακατορθωτο...

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

γιατι σας φαίνεται παραξενο? το σατινε φανετο #7 δεν ειναι απο μεταφορα καναρινιου σε φανετο? 
οταν εχω πηγη την βαζω πρωτα εδω και μετα την αποθηκεύω στο pc μου. :Happy0062:  

στο facebook υπαρχουν ομαδες με μεταλλαγμενα λουγαρα και υβριδια κ.α...
μην τα περιμενετε ολα απο εμενα, ρωτηστε και παραπερα να μαθαινω και εγω. ::

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

λουγαρο R1 

F1 (λουγαρο χ καναρινι μαυρο κυριαρχο) χ λουγαρο

----------


## tasos-mo

Kαφε παστελ κιτρινο...

----------


## tasos-mo



----------


## tasos-mo

Αρσενικό αρχέγονο ιβουαρ..

----------


## kostas karderines

ετσι κι αλλιως ειναι φοβερα τα λουγαρα,ειναι ομως και μερικες μεταλλαξεις......

----------


## tasos-mo



----------


## tasos-mo



----------


## Τόλης

> αρσενικο φαιο



Η συγκεκριμένη μετάλλαξη ονομάζεται ρουμπίνο και είναι συνδυασμός φαίο με καφέ..

----------

